# Amare Jersey Change



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2459075

Going to wear number 1 next year when he returns


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't know about that.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Why is he changing numbers? #32 has become his number here in PHX. 

Wait a minute, didn't Penny Hardaway (also #1 in a PHX uni) have the same MicroFracture Sugery done. Doesnt that seem alittle ironic?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pretty stupid if you ask me. But if he plays like the Amare of last season again he can change his number to whatever.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Pretty stupid if you ask me. But if he plays like the Amare of last season again he can change his number to whatever.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, sorry guys. I had connection problems all day. Game thread has been made and yeah I saw this on PTI and thought what the ****? and how I'm glad I bought Marion orange jersey last yr instead of Amare haha.


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

I saw he was planning to do this back in March I don't really see why though. #32 was sick as hell I thought, guess my Amare jersey is retro now :woot:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

someone alert John, amare is trying to steal penny's thunder.


----------

